# Xeno flashlights



## Caroso (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been trying to find a place to buy flashlights from a Chinese manufacturer named Xeno or Xenoled.
Their website xenoled.com doesn't seems to work.
you can buy them from taobao.com if you're Chinese.

They have some really nice looking stainless steel lights and also some aluminum lights.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Nov 1, 2009)

I really like that Cube light looks cool.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Nov 1, 2009)

Found a link to the mfg. 

http://www.zhongwin.com/news/html/?6.html

Not much in the way of pics.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Nov 1, 2009)

Found a "drop test" vid for the G95...

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTU1OTQ2OTY=.html


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 1, 2009)

OMG i want that cube light and i need it nowwwwww!


----------



## Caroso (Nov 1, 2009)

^Gurthang said:


> Found a "drop test" vid for the G95...
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTU1OTQ2OTY=.html



Nice flashlight drop machine 


Here's also a few videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/xenoled


Surefire copy from xeno:

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-1843ce9748552567be833bf563eb150e.htm?cm_cat=0&pm1=1

Farka E09 V2

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-601718c754a680b5be64769f56fe9cfc.htm?cm_cat=0&pm1=1


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 1, 2009)

Now that is nice, i wouldnt mind adding one to my collection as well.....the Cube is something to be desired because its not round. Wonder how it would hold up in the palm of my hand and daily usage. I would never do that to a light that i own....glad to see it survived...lol.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Nov 1, 2009)

The cube has definitely got the anti roll thing going on!


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 1, 2009)

How in the hell do you change the battery out on the Cube.


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 1, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> How in the hell do you change the battery out on the Cube.



i guess the lanyard loop could fold out and give something to grip whils you turn the light and remove the switch assembley

but thats a guess lol

jamie

want 1 either way


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 1, 2009)

I figured that as well......i guess the other way would not be the best way....lmao.


----------



## Nickyan (Nov 1, 2009)

do want the cube! :twothumbs

Here a Picasa Album

Some wholesale, min amount 50 pcs :thinking:

http://zhongwin.en.alibaba.com/prod.../XENO_High_Power_LED_Flashlight_CUBE_E11.html
http://picasaweb.google.com/karolwu2008/XENOHighPowerLEDFlashlight#


----------



## Illum (Nov 1, 2009)

heh, yeah the CUBE II E11 does look nice

a couple other pics 
no, I don't have one, please do not ask me for a passaround :nana:













Partial translation [by me] from http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=9047&page=1#pid58410
Xeno Rubrik's Cube, model E11 V2

Single piece body
Long life circuit [circuit life, not battery life]
Stainless steel and waterproofed, dual o-ring in the tail end. 
waterproof rating to 5M [IPX]
Rear clicky, Stainless steel
CREE XR-E WC R2, optional options available for XR-E 7B P4 or XR-E 5C Q3
Includes MAGFORCE ballistic nylon holster [?]

Input voltage: 0.8-4.2V 1AA
Batteries compatible: Alkaline, NiCd, NiMH, Li-ion [LiCoO2], LiFeB, etc.


* Tested using 1AA 2700mah Sanyo after charging with charger model No: HR-3U
Low: 120ma, 10 hour runtime, 29 lumens using WC R2, 20 lumens using 5C Q3
High: 350ma, 2.5 hour runtime, 115 lumens using WC R2, 93 lumens using 5C Q3

*tested using 1x14500 Li-ion 750mah after charging
Low: 200ma, 3 hour runtime, 52 lumens using WC R2, 48 lumens using 5C Q3
High: 800ma, 1 hour runtime, 187 lumens using WC R2, 168 lumens using 5C Q3

Physical dimensions
101mm x 21mm x 21mm, chamfered edge.
net weight: 203g [without battery or holster]

Gift box dimensions
132mm W x 93.5mm H x 34mm

Taobao uses CNY as currency
Sale thread here: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db2-d6599079dfe791ccf17b8ccd280d9a72.htm?cm_cat=0&pm1=2

500 CNY = $73.23 USD

Something I found online, against the icon AA


----------



## waddup (Nov 1, 2009)

im just going to file my Lumapower square.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 1, 2009)

All i can say is that i want one.....that suckers nice.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 1, 2009)

Xeno doesn't sell in North America yet, I asked when I was in china earlier this year. They also don't plan on getting any dealers because the word was that the company want to sell the lights themselves.

I bought a few xeno, the e-09 was a good 1AA one-mode light with very warm led options for people who don't need much more than occasional light.

I also got the G5 which is very "c2" inspired but the latest version of it no longer is compatible with surefire. xeno currently only offers 3.6v modules and cannot use regular D26 modules because of the height of xeno's flashlight head is taller.

The quality of the anodization and fit/finish is great. Just need to get a distributor.


----------



## QtrHorse (Nov 1, 2009)

I would have to honestly say the ano coating and machining of the XenoLed parts is as good or better than Surefire. At least the M2 clone head I have is and it does work with all my SF D26 drop-ins.


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 2, 2009)

the m2 clone head is made to work with surefire and the older version of Xeno G5. The later version of the "shock isolated head assembly" will no longer work with surefire even though the outer apperance is the same. The thread has been changed to square threads which cannot be used on surefires.

I agree with you on the quality of the anodization and they do a much better job on matching anodizing colors from head to body to tail caps.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW i like that Cube...:thumbsup:

But this sales site is not in English! Does anyone have another link?


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll never understand these flashaholic lights that aren't available in the US - is there some huge population of flashaholics in China that buys them by the hundreds? Is the manufacturer not aware of CPF and the sales potential, or the size of the US economy in general?


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> I'll never understand these flashaholic lights that aren't available in the US - is there some huge population of flashaholics in China that buys them by the hundreds?


 
Why not? I think there are also flashoholics especially when you
look at ther population.



> Is the manufacturer not aware of CPF and the sales potential, or the size of the US economy in general?


 
Good question! :tinfoil:

Perhaps we shoudl let him know...


----------



## Caroso (Nov 2, 2009)

I sent an email yesterday

Heres the response:




> Dear Caroso, Hello
> 
> I am Liu Zheng from Zhongwin Tech. Congratulations, you just found the right channel. We, Xeno and FARKA, are doing overseas sales since early this year. However, there is no agent outside China so far, but you can directly order from us, it suppose not to be difficult.
> 
> ...


:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2009)

Please keep us informed.

Also about shipping cost and íf paypal is possible.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can speak mandarin but haven't read or written it for such a long time or I'd be glad to help.

In China, the majority of the flashlights are multi emitter LED lights. Imagine many different kinds of this. Unlike in the US, where most people still use incans. Even the poorer farmers in China have LED lights. Many of the lights have a built in plug that plugs right into the wall wart and charges. In my mind, it makes sense that there will be more higher end LED lights.

Also remember the rich people in China. I know Chinese people who have many high end cars in China (over there, toyota is considered higher end, I'm speaking of something like the Mercedes S600). Don't forget the large tax placed on overseas products which means they have to pay even more for the car and gas then the price here (bring a few new laptops to China to sell, and you would have at least bought your plane ticket to and from China). Some of them could also like flashlights, and these lights would cost pennys to then.

Good job Caroso!
Hummm, how about a group buy (I won't be able to jump on due to lack of money)?


----------



## russthetoolman (Nov 2, 2009)

I would be in for a Cube, non warm tint.
I will watch this thread to see if we can get into a group buy.
Caroso, would you be able to take the lead on a group buy? 
I have not facilitated a group buy before, or I would volunteer 
Thanks
Russ


----------



## ninjaboigt (Nov 2, 2009)

these look pretty sweet...will it withstand the test of time!?


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 2, 2009)

YES YES YES! please arange a group buy

74usd works out about 45gbp thats a steal for a light that good looking and i think i owuld EDC it to but only on cleaner occasions not work days

please count me in for a group buy and keep me up to data and i will also keep looking here too
lovecpf
thanks jamie


----------



## Caroso (Nov 2, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> Caroso, would you be able to take the lead on a group buy?
> I have not facilitated a group buy before, or I would volunteer
> Thanks
> Russ



I'm not sure I can do that. I have never done anything like that before and the other problem is that I live in Sweden, not US

It would be great if someone else could arrange a group buy.

I have contacted them about prices and more info.


----------



## Nickyan (Nov 2, 2009)

+1 For group buy! In the link I posted was a whole seller selling them in bunches of 50.


----------



## Caroso (Nov 2, 2009)

Nickyan said:


> +1 For group buy! In the link I posted was a whole seller selling them in bunches of 50.



http://zhongwin.com/

The G95 is a really small 18650 light. 95x23mm thats the size of a AA flashlight


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Like the old saying goes (for the rectangular shaped) :

"Why didn't I think of that?".... Looks like something I would buy.

I like the square thread construction.. have yet to get a light with square threads.


----------



## russthetoolman (Nov 2, 2009)

So.... maybe a CPF'er with group buy experience will see this and educate us on how to do this? :twothumbs
Or.... maybe the manufacturer will want some of our dollars and tell us how to buy from them? :naughty:
Russ


----------



## Illum (Nov 2, 2009)

someone needs to open an interest thread so we can have a clear and concise poll of how many solid takers. I don't like seeing this word "passaround" thrown around without quantifiable data


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 2, 2009)

I would also be willing to be part of the group buy.......when im at work and someone wants to borrow a light i can lend them the Cube to see the look on there face.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 3, 2009)

I would be also in for one Cube! 

Perhpas the seller is able to have a English Website...?


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> I would be also in for one Cube!
> 
> Perhpas the seller is able to have a English Website...?



google translators does it pretty well actually. 
Theres a few asians on CPF [me included] that might be able to weed out a couple snags if necessary.

it easier said than done getting chinese manufacturers to build an english website, although its not impossible as the Taiwanese OEm manufactuerer Nuwai did it pretty well: http://www.nuwai.com/


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Someone please suggest they make an aaa version of the Cube.


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Someone please suggest they make an aaa version of the Cube.



Why AAA?
the runtime would be reduced and the reflector diameter would be reduced as well...


----------



## recDNA (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool looking. A LOT of people would buy one if the specs are halfway decent. We need a local importer to try some wholesale.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Illum said:


> Why AAA?
> the runtime would be reduced and the reflector diameter would be reduced as well...not to mention being the heaviest keychain light around



You can have AA if you want. I just want AAA. Do you know for a fact that an AAA version will be the heaviest keychain light around? To determine which keychain light is the heaviest, you would have to gather all the keychain lights and weigh them? Have you done that? This AAA light does not even exist, so to say that it is the heaviest keychain around is simply illogical and false.


----------



## Caroso (Nov 3, 2009)

I got an answer today

I have ordered Farka E09, Xeno G95 and Xeno Cube II.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice!

Looking forward to reviews when you receive those light!


----------



## flasherByNight (Nov 3, 2009)

companies often get these "blips" in their bandwidth and are often like "oh noz we're under attack!".

Funny how interest can be generated, we're so fickle


----------



## Caroso (Nov 3, 2009)

flasherByNight said:


> companies often get these "blips" in their bandwidth and are often like "oh noz we're under attack!".
> 
> Funny how interest can be generated, we're so fickle



I hope they don't get mad at me for giving them more work to do. 

A US dealer should contact them and buy some lights


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> You can have AA if you want. I just want AAA. Do you know for a fact that an AAA version will be the heaviest keychain light around? To determine which keychain light is the heaviest, you would have to gather all the keychain lights and weigh them? Have you done that? This AAA light does not even exist, so to say that it is the heaviest keychain around is simply illogical and false.



no...but being that its already 200g empty as an AA light, I'm inclined to think it might be bored out of a single chunk of SS

My statement was intended to be delivered with a touch of sarcasm, I guess it did not create its intended effect

You may give them the recommendation, but depending on their own polls in demand it may have little to no added effect. To produce a variation of light or as an addition to the existing line will require a minimum quantity created [usually in the hundreds if not thousands], if the company placed an investment on it and only half of that minimum production quantity is sold then the rest in incurred as a net loss. How companies select products to make is dependent on the quantity of individuals interested in their particular market as well as a product assembly that has a cost and quantity values that can yield profitability with the company's goals of selling it. I stopped putting this sort of comments in manufacturer's mailboxes because of it :shrug:

I believe Fenix/4sevens was able to do this well because only small batches were made and systematically discontinued to increase product turnover rate, decreasing the hassles of excessive inventory and ultimately continue their expansion of product lines without having to compensate revenues to older lights in the product line. Whether cube's company can do the same is a matter of longitudinal analysis, perhaps they are testing the waters and may seek to expand to an AAA model in the future, perhaps they have ended this line and is in pursue of another idea. Time will tell.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 4, 2009)

Caroso said:


> I got an answer today
> 
> I have ordered Farka E09, Xeno G95 and Xeno Cube II.


 
+1 

and please write a little review with pics...


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 4, 2009)

So how much did the lights cost you.....


----------



## SuperLightMan (Nov 5, 2009)

Seriously, we need a group buy! PLEEEEASE!


----------



## hazna (Nov 5, 2009)

I like the look of some of these flashlights! Looks and specifications suggest a lot of potential for them. I'd be interested in the:

G95
http://www.zhongwin.com/Power/html/?321.html
seems to be a compact 18650 flashlight. If the specifications are correct, its shorter than my L-mini II

CUBE
http://www.zhongwin.com/Power/html/?322.html
Unique shape. Preeeetty!

E09
http://www.zhongwin.com/Power/html/?359.html
seems to be a very small and compact AA flashlight! If it was multimode and ran on 14500, I'd be VERY interested.


someone needs to start stocking them!


----------



## radu1976 (Nov 5, 2009)

I contacted them via email and I was told that they ship only UPS or DHL even if you want to buy 1 or 2 lights : 24$ shipping.
It seems that the E09 can't take 14500...only regular AA or NiMH ...85 lumens flashlight.


----------



## Caroso (Nov 5, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> So how much did the lights cost you.....



You will have to contact them for prices.



toby_pra said:


> +1
> 
> and please write a little review with pics...



I will write a small review with pictures when i get the flashlights.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool cant wait hear your thoughts about the lights.


----------



## Caroso (Nov 11, 2009)

DHL was here today but no one was home. 
I'm going to pick up the lights tomorrow. 
I will post a review of the Cube tomorrow and possibly the other lights if i have time.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes please do that...i would love to hear and see what you think of it.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 12, 2009)

Caroso said:


> DHL was here today but no one was home.
> I'm going to pick up the lights tomorrow.
> I will post a review of the Cube tomorrow and possibly the other lights if i have time.


 
Where are you stated?


----------



## Caroso (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm having some bad luck

I was going to pick up the lights today. 
When i got there, they couldn't find the package 
This has never happened to me before. DHL will call me tomorrow and hopefully they have found my package.

I just saw that Xeno has released a new flashlight.

http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail.jhtml?x_id=0db2&item_id=f52b2645c9364320240c553ebddc577d

1xAA looks pretty good. I don't like the look of the 2xAA extension.


----------



## jamie.91 (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG the suspense is killing meeee

jamie


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 12, 2009)

It looks good too me....at least using 2AA's can be an option.


----------



## cloggy (Nov 12, 2009)

If this does turn into a group buy please add my name to the list- I would love a rectangular flashlight!


----------



## ^Gurthang (Nov 12, 2009)

Agree on the E15 AA light, the 2X extender looks totally out of place compared to the basic 1 AA light. 

Can't wait to read the Cube review.....


----------



## erlon (Nov 12, 2009)

I NEED a cube !!!

Count me in for a group buy !


----------



## horizonseeker (Nov 12, 2009)

E15, they named it after a sword....interesting.


----------



## Caroso (Nov 22, 2009)

I have ordered the Xeno G5 with a XRE Q3 5C LED and a few accessories.
Hopefully i will be receiving this next week.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 22, 2009)

Dang that suckers nice......love the holster.:twothumbs


----------



## Caroso (Dec 15, 2009)

I hope to have everything ready before the end of this year.
Most lights can be made with cool, natural and warm emitter. XP-G R5 is also possible for a few extra dollars if there is enough interest.

Some Xeno and Farka models uses a P60 style drop-in that is longer and deeper than a regular P60 and throw pretty good. I have tested a regular drop-in and it does fit. The only problem is some battery rattle that is easily fixed with a small battery spacer. 
Another good thing is that Derrelight and Xeno pills has the same threads.

Xeno E06 2xAA


----------



## berry580 (Dec 16, 2009)

looks like it has square cut threads.


----------



## Caroso (Dec 22, 2009)

The reflectors has to be redesigned for XP-G. The updated lights will be published in the end of January.

Here is Cube V3. A new holster and reduced weight. Now 170g instead of 202g.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 22, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Someone please suggest they make an aaa version of the Cube.


I want one too! They figured out how to have the light hang straight down for neck carry, but still have standability! How sweet is that! :twothumbs


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Dec 24, 2009)

Megatron! I've got the Cube! 





















I ordered the Neutral White version. Man does this thing feels SO GOOD! Its nice to look at and nice to hold too! 

at 170g, its definitely too heavy for pocket EDC, but with the holster, it works well as an edc.

This thing ain't just a flashlight, its a piece of art!

The new ad for the Cube is freakin hillarious!


----------



## Caroso (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice pictures.

I like the new holster. I hope it's stronger than the old holster.


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Dec 24, 2009)

Another random photo of the Cube with my friend's T100c2, shot with my friend's phone


----------



## ramlanrafie (Dec 25, 2009)

Received mine yesterday


----------



## guiri (Dec 25, 2009)

I like the 105 myself.

Caroso, while you're talking to them, let them know I'm a webdesigner if they're interested in someone local. THere's a lot to do to improve the site.

Where in Sweden do you live?

George


----------



## guiri (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey, do we know how to change the battery in the cube? Pics please..


----------



## ^Gurthang (Dec 25, 2009)

Nightstalker, 

That ad reads like some of the high-end audio gear ads I used to see in Stereophile. Guess we know where those unemployed ad-writers found work. Anyway, still lusting after the Cube, would love to see an 18650 powered version.


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Dec 28, 2009)

Gurthang: that ad is copied flat from the Transformers movie! LOL! And btw, i heard there'd be a version milled out of Ti! 

Anyway, a few more pics 





guiri, hope this answers ur question.


----------



## guiri (Dec 28, 2009)

It does, sweet idea. Thanks


----------



## Ward (Jan 17, 2010)

On the site it says the cube has an output of 370 lumens! That can't be right, can it?

http://www.zhongwin.com/Power/html/?412.html


----------



## Incidentalist (Jan 17, 2010)

Nightstalker1993 said:


> And btw, i heard there'd be a version milled out of Ti!


 
Man I hope that is true. The only problem then might be acquiring one. I hope a US distributor steps up and carries this line.

Have you heard anything about them offering the G95 in Ti, or was it only the cube?


----------



## Tally-ho (May 29, 2010)

Review of Farka F8 (V5) XPG.R5 here:
http://brightside.lumensreview.com/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=47&start=60#p1020


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 24, 2011)

is the actual clicky switch replaceable?? I think im gonna consider this as alternative to the quark neutral white XML as the tint was so disappointing. not to mention this flashlight is a conversation piece! ALSO Is the Cube XML a high quality flashlight? I am thinking about a neutral white one as the quark has a HORRIBLE tint.. does anybody have the neutral white version?


----------



## kreisler (Dec 24, 2011)

dieselducy said:


> .. the tint was so disappointing. .. has a HORRIBLE tint..


whose tint are you talking about?
please be clear


----------



## dieselducy (Dec 24, 2011)

kreisler said:


> whose tint are you talking about?
> please be clear


 Sorry my bad. I am talking about my Neutral white quark XML which I am going to be returning. The tint is absolutely terrible. I am interested in the Cube XML neutral white. I am just trying to find out the quality of the cube..


----------

